# Apologizes and Notices.



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

This is an apology to all those in my roleplays about not having updated in awhile and i am very sorry about that but life kicked me in the ass with how busy work has been and each time i try to update i get distracted or i cant think what to type.

However i will inform you of how far i have gotten with each roleplay:

The Crusade of Blood: 95% finished and only requires the kicking off of the battle before i can post it but im having trouble deciding how best to start the battle.

The Age of Dragons: With the new applicants who have joined the roleplay im having to make the update abit longer so now im at 60% done as ive finished the majority of the everyone update then have individuals to do before moving onto another everyone part.

The Angels of the Apocalypse: This roleplay i have been reviewing the fluff for the chapter and have been slowly updating it while settling on my decision of the other 3 chapters that shall be joining the fight, once ive got that finished to a point then it shall be updated as i find AoTA updates rather quickly and nicely. So about 40% done on this.

Finally is: A Road to Glory and Chaos: ive been going over the action thread and then my update sheet and have seen alot of people still need to post which is why it hasn't been updated so ill be pming all those in it to find out what they want to do.

News: I have cleared out my entire schedual for next saturday and sunday (8th and 9th respectively) and shall be dedicating the whole 48 hours to getting CoB, AoD and AoTA updated while also getting started on ARTGAC.

I hope all of you will be ok with that and thank you for your paitence, feel free to shout at me if you wish now.


----------

